# Smoked Beef Rib Bone Vegetable Soup - Or - What To Do With The Bones



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Well Folks,

  Meowey here with another installment of trying to think out of the box.  I hate to waste anything.  The other day when I smoked Beef Ribs, I had the idea to save all the bones and any leftover uneaten ribs.  I planned to make a slow simmered stock with them.  I even saved the liquid from the 3-2-1 back rib pouches.  

  Yesterday, I cut the meat from the 4 short ribs that were left.  I threw those bones and the other bones, along with the liquid from the 3-2-1 pouched in a big pot.  I threw in an onion, three stalks of celery, three carrots, some peppercorns, and some salt.  I covered it with water plus about 2 more inches above the mix.  I simmered it for 10 hours.  I drained it, cooled the stock and then refrigerated it overnight.  

  Today, I skimmed the fat from the stock, and brought it back to a boil.  I added 2 sliced carrots, and 2 sliced stalks of celery.  I cooked that for about a half hour.  While that was cooking, I cut up the leftover beef short rib meat.  I added about 2/3 cup of pearled barley and the meat.  I cooked that for about another half hour.  While that was cooking I went through the freezers and pulled out bags of frozen corn, green beans, lima beans, and much to my surprise some chopped okra.  (Flash, I think Mrs. Meowey bought it last winter and it got lost in the bottom of the freezer.)  I added the frozen veggies and cooked it for another half hour.  Then I used an old trick I learned from my Grandmother, I added about one and a half quarts of V8 Juice to the soup.  After it came back up, I let it simmer for an hour.  I then checked for seasoning and added some sugar, salt, and black pepper.

  It was not my Grandmothers Veggie/Beef soup, which I make well.  It was a new take on it.  Other additions that I would make to this soup would be a turnip and a couple parsnips, which I did not have on hand.  Even without the additions I mentioned, this soup is KILLER.  Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m going to do this again!!!

  I did not take step-by-step Q-view, but here is a shot of the pot of finished soup.  I just wish I could give you all a taste.








  Take care, have fun, and do good!

  Regards,

  Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Meowey, yer killin' me here... that looks WAY YUMMY!!

Nice job and thanks for sharing the ideas. We also save bones, etc for making stock. Last time we did it, we ended up with 45 qts of chicken stock. Good thing we have a chest freezer...


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Gotta call the puter people..need new keyboard.  Slobbered all over this one when I saw that soup.  Meowey..you the man!


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2007)

That does look good, however, Scooter my dog will have none of it, ya hear.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks great Meowey I love soup. Growing up Mama always had a pot of soup on the fire with whatever leftover meat or bones there was and there was always tomatoes in the soup - I thought that was an Italian thing!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 28, 2007)

great idea, although i don't think my official "test taster" would be happy not gettinghis bones.


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Gypsy and Flash,

I do not have any canines in the household.  I have it on good authority (my sister) that canines do like my Q-bones.  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 28, 2007)

Meowey..
Looks really good...Getting me hungry all over again....For sure will make a copy of the recipe for further reference...


----------



## bigal (Aug 29, 2007)

Add some dumplings and I will marry you Meowey!

Great idea as I am cook'n some "short" ribs now.  (They don't look short to me, Flintstones would be proud!)


----------



## meowey (Aug 29, 2007)

BigAl that's the second best offer I've had today!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

as many racks as i cook- i haven't had to feed him dogfood in 2 months.....thats how i afford my meats lol


----------

